# Hardwire bow mount trolling motor?



## Wallijig (Nov 7, 2011)

I just got a Maxxum 24volt trolling motor. It's mounted on my boat permanently, my tarp is custom made so I do not have to take it off in order to tarp it. 
Does one need plug to hookup power? I plan on hooking it up direct. I look as a connection as one more weak point that could go bad or cause resistance reducing performance. I have a breaker by battery connections that I could open for long travel and long term storage. I use boat 3-5 times a week and is plugged into on board charger when ever at home so do not see any issues if it does draw small amount of power when not in use. As for charger damaging it, how would on board charger be different then alternator from outboard motor charging batteries outputting 14volts? With isolator is being used so batteries are being charged independent & not drawing current from each other.

Maybe I am missing something? What's your thoughts?


----------



## Bob Landry (Nov 7, 2011)

As long as you don't plan on removing it, you'll be fine with a direct connection. Just be sure your breaker is 7" min from the battery and is sized to handle the current draw. It's still a good idea to use a connector in the event it does need to come of for repairs or whatever. If you make proper connections to the plug and spray it occasionaly with a rust/corrsion inhibitor such as Corrosion-X, you won't have any issues.


----------



## Wallijig (Nov 7, 2011)

Bob Landry said:


> As long as you don't plan on removing it, you'll be fine with a direct connection. Just be sure your breaker is 7" min from the battery and is sized to handle the current draw. It's still a good idea to use a connector in the event it does need to come of for repairs or whatever. If you make proper connections to the plug and spray it occasionaly with a rust/corrsion inhibitor such as Corrosion-X, you won't have any issues.



Breaker is within 4" from battery, run 4 gau power and ground wire to power distribution block up front. (like this https://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_17750_Stinger-SHD21.html)
I tinned all the wires before connections. I know gau of wire is over kill, but bigger is better them smaller & I own custom electronics sales & installation company and get the goodies for good price. As for connections by battery, I put small coat of grease on them before connecting to avoid corrosion issues. Have not had any issues with connections at power blocks before.


----------



## Bob Landry (Nov 7, 2011)

You're good to go. No one ever went wrong using wire that was too big, less resistance, less voltage drop, even on short runs. I also use Blue Sea Power Posts and terminal strips because I have marine business and like you, can get all of this stuff at wholesale. I just rewired the TM on a boat I just bought. it was wired with #8 SAE and I replaced that with #6 AWG.


----------

